# Trinity River North of I10



## tarpon120 (Jun 28, 2008)

Is cat fishing any good just north of I10 on the river around Lake Charlotte area? Not asking for anyone's honey holes just if that general area worth fishing. Thanks


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

I have a friend that used to fish that area. He would fish where there were channels emptying into the main river. Look for running water. (tide dropping)


----------



## TPerkins (Oct 23, 2012)

It can be good and bad.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I grew up fishing that area and yes, it can be awesome. A lot depends on the time of the year, the river flow and bait. We use shad for bait. Actually right now, Charlotte's lake might be pretty good because the river is still flowing very fast. We were out in Long Island Bayou and a few places off Reds Bayou in the trinity river marsh and did good on tight lining catfish with shad or cut finger mullet.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Went out last Wednesday and current was stronger in Long Island Bayou than Trinity River below the Wallisville Locks. It looks like the Trinity has taken a new course instead of heading toward Anauach ...the mash is changing big time. Didn't even try fishing current was ripping.


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

waterwolf said:


> Went out last Wednesday and current was stronger in Long Island Bayou than Trinity River below the Wallisville Locks. It looks like the Trinity has taken a new course instead of heading toward Anauach ...the mash is changing big time. Didn't even try fishing current was ripping.


That stretch of water has changed SO much in the recent past because of the last flood with all of the sand it brought. I cant imagine what it would look like after this is over. I ready for it to slow down!


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

When LLD is between 6,000 & 15,000 CFS I have had pretty good luck.


----------



## tmt3 (Apr 12, 2007)

Know someone who is catching 20 plus a day right now. Using chicken liver.


----------

